# ink cartridges



## tiajeanbean (Oct 1, 2012)

are the terminals on ink cartridges gold plated?


----------



## maynman1751 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yep! Sure are.


----------



## tiajeanbean (Oct 1, 2012)

ok thanks very much for that ill be keeping my eyes open from now on.


----------



## nivrnb (Oct 4, 2012)

Took some photos of the ones that I have recovered. Hope you enjoy.

Rob


----------



## malfeces (Oct 4, 2012)

I have found that if you twist the board a little with your fingers that black dot sometimes pops off and reveals more gold. I am new and not sure what the AP solution will do to the black dot yet but figure why add more junk to foul the solution right?
Thanks!!

Oh and don't forget the gold mylars on inkjet carts as well as on their connecting piece in the printer. There is a great thread here with that info and pics.


----------



## Smack (Oct 4, 2012)

If I remember right, there are bonding wires in the black resin. It's been some time since I looked at those.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Oct 4, 2012)

On ink cartridges for newer printers like HPs, etc. There is a plastic gold plated connector you can remove before you recycle the ink cartridge.

Problem is that it takes about 1400 of these to make a lb, and you get right around a gram, +/-. If you are scrapping things out they are worth collecting, but if you are going after these specifically, you are going to have to go through a lot to make a gram of Au.

Scott


----------



## malfeces (Oct 5, 2012)

About these, I just got a few more from around the office today and noticed that the newer ones are starting to be copper not gold...... awww.... and that was a real steady source for me... Darn you HP!!!


----------

